# MC's 2011 FFF Award



## justheretosnoop (Jun 15, 2012)

With Xmas fast approaching and the work party's already under way, I thought now would be a good time to launch MC's 2011 Festive Fat Fcuker Award!

Just a bit of fun so let's not take it too seriously, I know some of you have a slightly competitive nature.

All entrants must enter their opening weight in lbs before Friday 16th Dec, then their closing weight sometime between Mon 2nd-Fri 6th Jan. % gains will then be calculated and the person with the greater gain will be crowned Festive Fat Fcuker 2011!

No ideas what the price could be, perhaps Doug will chip in with a tub of Lean-R to help shift the winning margin! 

Personally looking forward to this after a very strict few months, planning on hitting the cheese board big styleeee!!

So, let the games begin......

Oh and there will obviously be a wooden spoon (or tub of mass gainer!) handed down to the person with the least gain or heaven forbid anybody that should actually DROP bf during the period!!


----------



## LEGION (Sep 20, 2011)

lol....brilliant, dorse ....even your brian dose overtime...


----------



## justheretosnoop (Jun 15, 2012)

Yeah, me and 'Brian' are always thinking new things up together!


----------



## LEGION (Sep 20, 2011)

'Brian' ...lol you got me....deerrrr!!!:tinfoil3:


----------



## Ben_Dover (Apr 12, 2012)

Brilliant Dorsey, I wish tapatalk had a like button... That actually made me giggle!

I'm looking forward to a whole tub of celebrations and 10 turkey sandwiches on boxing day, washe down with 10 magners and a bottle if cava on NYE


----------



## justheretosnoop (Jun 15, 2012)

Hold your thumb down on the post, click more > open in safari, then hit LIKE!!

Anyway, I'm gonna easy p!ss this if that's all you've got up your sleeve!


----------



## Ben_Dover (Apr 12, 2012)

Rights it's onnn! Pass me the carbs!


----------



## allbro75 (Mar 15, 2007)

I'm in with a shout on this, I have a torn ACL and can't walk, can't train, not working so have more time to eat and on painkillers with depressive sides, which makes me crave sh1t food.

I don't see any competition here people


----------



## justheretosnoop (Jun 15, 2012)

fleg said:


> Haha your on mate. Did u dream this up while the misses has x factor on!!!


I'm afraid to say at the sad old age of 30 XFactor has become my one and only vice!

As for you standing any chance of winning this competition: maybe a few yrs back but you're far too much of a pro these days!! The only thing Santa will be bringing you is half a cow, served medium-rare!


----------



## justheretosnoop (Jun 15, 2012)

Allenb said:


> I'm in with a shout on this, I have a torn ACL and can't walk, can't train, not working so have more time to eat and on painkillers with depressive sides, which makes me crave sh1t food.
> 
> I don't see any competition here people


Al, you ain't got an ounce of bf on you lad. Get some prep time in and come back next year when you're ready for such a task!!


----------



## roadrunner11466868009 (Mar 28, 2011)

If I didn't eat again till after Christmas I could still win lol


----------



## justheretosnoop (Jun 15, 2012)

Ha, if I'd been necking the pilchards like you have I probably wouldn't want to eat till after Xmas either!


----------



## EXTREME (Aug 5, 2005)

OK, to enter we want a photo of you holding a paper with the day you weigh yourself so we can see the date and the same showing the 3rd of january when the comp closes.

Post your before picture and your weight, the post your after picture and your finishing weight, or do you all think the weights should be PM'd to me and I'll post the placings on the 4th of January?

First prize, Branched Chain Aminos, Liquid Fury + Lean-R

Second Prize, Liquid Fury + Lean-R

Third Prize, Lean-R

How does that sound boys? Worth an extra bowl of trifle?


----------



## EXTREME (Aug 5, 2005)

Anyone wanting to enter must post a before picture with a newspaper and the same again at the end, after pictures MUST go up on the 3rd of January.

Everyone entering must PM me before and after weights.


----------



## Brockyboy (Oct 17, 2010)

Sounds like good crack...I'm in!


----------



## justheretosnoop (Jun 15, 2012)

Ha, no prob. I presume the pics just need to show ourselves and a copy of a daily paper....not ripped up flexing our desirable bodies???


----------



## EXTREME (Aug 5, 2005)

Pair of shorts or the paper hiding your danglies, we need to see pecs/man boobs/abs/beer guts and how you've changed by the end of the binge fest.


----------



## justheretosnoop (Jun 15, 2012)

I ain't having that! Nobody's seeing this frame till next summer!

Think I'll stand back and help moderate this one


----------



## crazycal1 (Sep 21, 2005)

lol i got no chance..


----------



## justheretosnoop (Jun 15, 2012)

Ha, bet you can't wait to get your kit off for the pic though!!


----------



## crazycal1 (Sep 21, 2005)

well i have just lost 7 lbs in a week lol... presumably some of its gonna go back on quicker..

what am i talking about 1 of flegs dumps prolly equals 3 months of my weight gain


----------



## justheretosnoop (Jun 15, 2012)

Ha true but remember it'll be % weight gains, not actual lbs. So relatively speaking you probably stand quite a good chance.


----------



## eglwys (Aug 28, 2011)

Not going to even bother, If it was a case of losing gains over the Xmas period think i'd have a good shout


----------



## justheretosnoop (Jun 15, 2012)

What, you don't reckon you'll be piling on the bf with all those selection boxes lying around??? I know I will. I'll be straight down to eat Santa's mince pie! Looooove mince pies, mmmmmmmm.......


----------



## crazycal1 (Sep 21, 2005)

my palates changes so much i can only eat 2 these days


----------



## roadrunner11466868009 (Mar 28, 2011)

Dorsey said:


> What, you don't reckon you'll be piling on the bf with all those selection boxes lying around??? I know I will. I'll be straight down to eat Santa's mince pie! Looooove mince pies, mmmmmmmm.......


Not me dude, well maybe 1 mince pie, got to Finnish my 8 week program with Neil. No point having to start all over again in new year.

But i suppose I'm lucky in that we dont have kids, and if the wife feels the urge she goes to the shop and hides it from me.


----------



## eglwys (Aug 28, 2011)

Dorsey said:


> What, you don't reckon you'll be piling on the bf with all those selection boxes lying around??? I know I will. I'll be straight down to eat Santa's mince pie! Looooove mince pies, mmmmmmmm.......


No mate might go mad on the Turkey sandwiches but that's it, TBH I am not a fan of this bulking etc for me it's people just putting on bf to try and start over again to lose it all again which I am sure as you get older and trying to do it naturally will get harder and harder.


----------



## justheretosnoop (Jun 15, 2012)

Ha, yeah i'm not sure you quite grasped the concept there Archie!

Got something up my sleeve for the pics, if I can be arsed to pull it off (so to speak).


----------



## eglwys (Aug 28, 2011)

fleg said:


> Lol dont think the purpose is bulking it's just taking a break from diet for a couple of days to eat what the hell you like really and drink some beer and enjoy yourself.
> 
> Welll it's me vs me so far. I'll take all the podium finishes lol


Yeah sorry guy's kind of got away from the fun side for a moment to talk some s**t as normal lol, Must say I am looking forward to having a couple of week's off and taking it easy on the food side, Cheescake, Cheese Board, Pringles, Triffle to name a few that i'll be tucking into, I am quite happy to enter though for a laugh as long as their is no punishment for comign last, I'll proberly be the only person on here that spends 2 week's eating sh1t and end weight is something like 5lb less than when I started lol all fun and games though, Dorsey interested in how your gonna manage with the pic's mate, you got to enter now it's your idea


----------



## justheretosnoop (Jun 15, 2012)

Never fear mate, there's a trail of thought being put together...


----------



## eglwys (Aug 28, 2011)

Dorsey said:


> Never fear mate, there's a trail of thought being put together...


lol I can almost imagine you sitting their twitching your mustache


----------



## allbro75 (Mar 15, 2007)

Dorsey what's the big deal with pics, you look in reasonable shape in your avy. Would be good for you to have a comparison for a year or so down the line.


----------



## EXTREME (Aug 5, 2005)

I can't believe you guys! I used to make sure I was loaded up with gear for Christmas and trained every day during the holidays including Christmas day so that all the food that was on offer had a chance of getting sucked into my muscles.

I didn't drink in those days bcos I was a doorman and was working almost every night but ate like an Ethiopian let loose in a chippy during the day after lunchtime workouts (I had a key to the gym). It was funny when I turned up on Christmas day at my ex's in baggies, sweaty Gorilla Wear sweatshirt and World Gym vest, her mother was NOT impressed!

If I were in your shoes I'd be knocking back a couple of T-Bullets and as much turkey and as many potatoes as I could get in before moving on to the trifle after the first courses had made way for the real calories to arrive!


----------



## crazycal1 (Sep 21, 2005)

ive trained on xmas day on numerous occasions  ..

sommat tells me you youre a stranger to having problems eating..

its not just a case of forcing it down dude.. last year i was doing 6-800g of carbs a day inadvertently only just maintaining 11 stone 4..

there are limits to how much certain individuals can force down..

if i`m not able to train hard enuff my appetite isnt stimulated.. catch 22.. i dislike eating and i still force 3 shakes a day down on top of 3 solid meals and could soon double the amount of oats if needed,

n i`d get fat like an apple lol

i force my food day in in day out doug, i genuinely doing think its a case of trying harder..

any ideas?


----------



## justheretosnoop (Jun 15, 2012)

Allenb said:


> Dorsey what's the big deal with pics, you look in reasonable shape in your avy. Would be good for you to have a comparison for a year or so down the line.


Ha, yeah that MySpace avi (as Cal would say) does me wonders eh considering.

Regular pics have been taken so the comparison will be there once I'm ready, just not yet that's all. Rome wasn't built in a day and all that...


----------



## allbro75 (Mar 15, 2007)

Dorsey said:


> Ha, yeah that MySpace avi (as Cal would say) does me wonders eh considering.
> 
> Regular pics have been taken so the comparison will be there once I'm ready, just not yet that's all. Rome wasn't built in a day and all that...


lol @ MySpace, probably all in your head, we're all our own own worst critics afterall  Took me long enough to put a pic up so can't say much.


----------



## justheretosnoop (Jun 15, 2012)

Well at least you've done it now so good on ya. I'm looking at next July I'd say: that'll be 15 months training, 12 with a very solid diet. If I'm not on track by then I'm calling it a day, no two ways about it!


----------



## Loz1466868022 (Oct 12, 2011)

Extreme said:


> If I were in your shoes I'd be knocking back a couple of T-Bullets and as much turkey and as many potatoes as I could get in before moving on to the trifle after the first courses had made way for the real calories to arrive!


This Has got to be one of the winning routes surely, you would gain on the tabs alone??? cheers doug youve made me look at his slightly diffrent now, i was gonna wait till after chrimbo but perhaps not, how will the weight be verified? not saying anyone dishonest frequents the forum but are we taking participants words only? i mean i could be holding a really heavy plate behind my financial times real clandestine like


----------



## EXTREME (Aug 5, 2005)

That's why I'm asking for the start and end weights to be pm'd to me so I can see who's gained the most and who's gained the biggest percentage and lozza, there should be NO heavy plates, you should have cleared them all!

If my heart wasn't fkd I'd have got in on this just to prove a point, I'd be having 30iu's of insulin before Christmas dinner and 20iu's gh after it! And 10iu's before each big lunch and meal on boxing day, new years day, wherever I went to visit anyone who was likely to offer me turkey stew, turkey sandwiches, steak pie, chicken etc.

My craziest gains were 28lbs in 30 days, I was taking way more steroids than I could utilise, so much insulin and creatine I blew up with water and got pretty fat in that month but boy I wish T-Bullets had been around then because I could have used a them with eq or primo, and still made the gains I'm speaking about!

I will say this post has been made by a man with a titanium aorta, a tumour cut from my neck, carpal tunnel surgery on both hands, gyno cut from both pecs and an abcess cut from my left glute! So on the way to gaining decent knowledge I used myself as a guinea pig and abused EVERYTHING, so I know you can get a result on lots less BUT Dorsey threw down the gauntlet and by God I wish I was in a position to throw mine down too, for a short challenge like this I would get silly again!

Yes, I do have decent academic qualifications, yes I am a successful businessman and yes, I am still a total @rse at times and do really dumb things, it's what makes life fun in my twisted melon!


----------



## crazycal1 (Sep 21, 2005)

right then i`m assuming dougs inbox is full to the brim with entries and pics..

if this thread doesnt liven up i`m gonna take part too and kick all your fat candy asses!

ive just bought a box of mince pies and got an extra 1 free..

en guarde!


----------



## justheretosnoop (Jun 15, 2012)

Ha, I was thinking exactly the same earlier!

I presume there will be some (me.... hoto who are still a tad camera shy so I reckon those lot should just post their weights etc up for a bit of fun but will be exempt from the prizes obviously.


----------



## crazycal1 (Sep 21, 2005)

no chance of me getting round to buying a paper but i`ll stick my recent pics up (still no boiler lol)

it`ll give the kids something to aim for


----------



## crazycal1 (Sep 21, 2005)

ahhh i miss the days of the t bullet challenge...


----------



## justheretosnoop (Jun 15, 2012)

I'll be up for it in due course mate. Reading AChap's Reload thread with intent, might give that a go in the new year then POSS look to bullets after the summer.

Bet we could twist Fleg's arm around that time too.


----------



## crazycal1 (Sep 21, 2005)

stuck a link up on FB..

ive finally realised bullets dont like my elbow joints same a s winny


----------



## justheretosnoop (Jun 15, 2012)

Excuses before we've even started??!!


----------



## allbro75 (Mar 15, 2007)

I'll be up for that one next year aswell. Can't do any comp just now though, find out tomorrow if I need reconstructive surgery on my knee. Fingers crossed its not that bad so I can get back training soon.


----------



## allbro75 (Mar 15, 2007)

TheCrazyCal said:


> stuck a link up on FB..
> 
> ive finally realised bullets dont like my elbow joints same a s winny


Have you not tried msm glocosamine & condroitan. It takes a couple of months to work but great for us ahem, older men. Great for the joints though seriously.


----------



## justheretosnoop (Jun 15, 2012)

Al, you can easily enter the fat [email protected] comp, prob stand a good chance given you can't exercise!


----------



## Loz1466868022 (Oct 12, 2011)

so when are the before stats supposed to be in any cut off date for them ?


----------



## Roman Podzemny (Dec 12, 2010)

I would love to do it, but I am of for Christmas. No gym for me for 10 solid days.

down with cold atm, so my weight is super low,...would be great to enter this.

this is great motivation challenge.

Roman P.


----------



## justheretosnoop (Jun 15, 2012)

Again Roman, have you missed what this 'challenge' is about perhaps? It's a bit of fun to see who the bigger Xmas turkey is between us! Training etc doesn't matter, just wanna see who's gonna eat the most pies and who's gonna sit there with a lettuce leaf in hand!

Gonna weigh in tomorrow early doors and send it over to Doug, maybe even with a sneaky pic for his eyes only!

Stats need to be with him over the next day or two really, before the festivities begin!


----------



## Roman Podzemny (Dec 12, 2010)

Its after w-end too late? Or lets move it for monday as I will be back in the gym..... better scale and I can ask someone to take pic.

If you started today I start on monday if its possible. ...will loose couple days but I just want to do it ...cos I just want to get involved.


----------



## Loz1466868022 (Oct 12, 2011)

All Done

Posted piccy and also messaged doug with weight in lbs and popped first ever t bullet=-) let the games begin =-) doug let me know that you have ALL the correct info you need


----------



## justheretosnoop (Jun 15, 2012)

Yeah that's fine Roman.

Fair play Loz. You doing one a day?

Gonna weigh-in first thing, should've done it this morning as ended up having a few pints tonight!! Gone of the days of staying out late though, well under the thumb!!


----------



## Loz1466868022 (Oct 12, 2011)

yeah bud one a day dont want to chance any more than that, hope i get no sides and not planning too much booze but got two jars of reload and a shed load of creatine and am going to eat like man possessed =-0 may even publish the the photo at the end and stop being such Pu**y


----------



## SX Dave (Jun 14, 2007)

uuummm debaiting on entering, doubt id put much on but is a dam good reason to let my self go and be extra greddy for a couple of weeks and plenty of time to train. WIN WIN


----------



## justheretosnoop (Jun 15, 2012)

Weighed in, gonna ping it over to Doug shortly.

Everybody else sorted?


----------



## SX Dave (Jun 14, 2007)

I need to get a paper for my hostage picture out all day but will try ping something over this evening.

Is it topless photos? So we can see fat increase lol


----------



## eglwys (Aug 28, 2011)

Dorsey said:


> Weighed in, gonna ping it over to Doug shortly.
> 
> Everybody else sorted?


Thought you had to have a photo with entering?


----------



## justheretosnoop (Jun 15, 2012)

Sent my photo to Doug, that'll have to do I'm afraid!

Was gonna head to the fancy dress shop to get a photo in a muscle man costume for a laugh but didn't have time.


----------



## Loz1466868022 (Oct 12, 2011)

ive sent a photo holding a written date with my weight on it showing my top half off, i didnt have a newspaper but i presume its to clarify the date taken, dougs most likely died of laughter from my my pic, had haggis and potato for dinner =-)


----------



## crazycal1 (Sep 21, 2005)

View attachment 2777
taken from my journal on 13-12-2011, 01:05 AM

11"4.5 altho it could be a pound lighter than that..

soz no other proof except my usual pic whorishness lol and i`m not planning on entering altho i`d be shocked if an afters pic didnt get put up..

just thought i`d lay a public gauntlet down to you all and to get you all scoffing some minced pies..

ive told dnbowls about the comp and i`m backing him to win if i can get him to enter, dan LOVES food.. :jaw:


----------



## Loz1466868022 (Oct 12, 2011)

lol wheres the christmas smile


----------



## crazycal1 (Sep 21, 2005)

lol its not the 24 of december yet  n i have no heating too 

(btw i`d just been ravaged by 2 weeks of man flu)

even im embarrassed by my weight, london would be embarrassed by that weight lol


----------



## justheretosnoop (Jun 15, 2012)

Started on the turkey, stuffing & gravy baguettes this afternoon plus a few mince pies and a couple of snowy waffles with ice cream for afters. Bring it on!!!


----------



## SX Dave (Jun 14, 2007)

Right I'm in! Lol picture sent with weight.

Im gonna struggle to let go but I have just forced a snickers and a mint aero down on the way home.

Good luck fellas


----------



## Loz1466868022 (Oct 12, 2011)

TheCrazyCal said:


> even im embarrassed by my weight, london would be embarrassed by that weight lol


its me who should be, but dont worry you can have a good laugh in due course =-)


----------



## justheretosnoop (Jun 15, 2012)

Cal, you're not entering but your stuck your weight and pic up? I'd say you're a dead cert to win given your recent weight loss.


----------



## crazycal1 (Sep 21, 2005)

nah i`m not planning on putting weight on any quicker than last time ie the last 3 months till man flu hit, i bulk like an apple dude 

i do want the comp to be a larf and have more than a couple of entries..

besides if i`m in, its no contest no appetite or not lol


----------



## justheretosnoop (Jun 15, 2012)

You're in then mate.

You'll soon be eating your words. Well, you'll need to cuz I'm gonna whop your ass!!


----------



## eglwys (Aug 28, 2011)

I'll have to send a picture showing the weighing scales that I am standing off if that will pass as I can't take a picture and hold paper at the same time.


----------



## SX Dave (Jun 14, 2007)

Ok fleg maybe strong words but it certainly wasn't easy lol. I can't remember the last time I had 2 chocolate bars 2 days running let alone the same sitting lol.

Family meal out today, bring it on lol.


----------



## crazycal1 (Sep 21, 2005)

i feel sick after all those minced pies lol..


----------



## justheretosnoop (Jun 15, 2012)

Fray Bentos and mash for tea. Actually looking forward to 3 weeks of cheat days!!!


----------



## SX Dave (Jun 14, 2007)

First Xmas meal down, massive roast mixed meats, finished off a few other people's followed by 2 baileys cheesecakes and half a treacle sponge and ice cream! I really did make a pig of myself lol.

Think I'm going to enjoy this more than I thought.


----------



## justheretosnoop (Jun 15, 2012)

Sounds great! Nobody else participating??


----------



## SX Dave (Jun 14, 2007)

Hopefully not I'm gonna need that lean-R lol.


----------



## justheretosnoop (Jun 15, 2012)

Win or lose I think we're all gonna need it mate!

I've just come off a 6 wk course of Lipo-6 black so should be about ready to bang some bf back on.


----------



## Roman Podzemny (Dec 12, 2010)

Weight in tomorrow and the picture....hope you ready to loose guys 

I am on it like car bonnet.


----------



## EXTREME (Aug 5, 2005)

The pics and starting are all being pm'd to me now, we have a few entrants but many seem to have loosened their bowels at the request for a picture.

Come on guys, you're all going to have time off work so eat, train and be massive, fcuk merry! (Pippin too if that's your thing!)


----------



## justheretosnoop (Jun 15, 2012)

You got a mechanism to send out a bulk PM Doug?


----------



## yannyboy (Jun 20, 2009)

Extreme said:


> The pics and starting are all being pm'd to me now, we have a few entrants but many seem to have loosened their bowels at the request for a picture.
> 
> Come on guys, you're all going to have time off work so eat, train and be massive, fcuk merry! (Pippin too if that's your thing!)


First time I've seen a thread on a bodybuilding forum where your 'after photos' are deliberately supposed to be worse than the before ones. mg:


----------



## crazycal1 (Sep 21, 2005)

i think my appetite is the worst its been for ages lol, n im not even stressed


----------



## Loz1466868022 (Oct 12, 2011)

he he think i let the side down today but managed to eat a whole pack of pastichios and found a potato the size of a small planet to bake with lots of mayo, seafood restaurant tommrow=-)


----------



## crazycal1 (Sep 21, 2005)

hmm tbh altho my appetite is sh1te ive just scoffed a donner .. i went past a meal time by accident lol, lethal..


----------



## Loz1466868022 (Oct 12, 2011)

mmmmmmm kebab oh the memories


----------



## The Trixsta (Sep 6, 2009)

I have just sent my entry to Doug, a picture of me with a piece of paper with the date and my current weight, with the christmas tree in shot LOL

Is that all I need to do?


----------



## The Trixsta (Sep 6, 2009)

Lets not be shy now actually, here is me for all to see, bare in mind I haven't walked into a gym for almost two months now. Not good I know, nevertheless, here I am, here is my entry, lets see what damage I can do to my body over christmas LOL  New year is time to fix up again, sort my head out and get back to the gym.

Llets see some more pics on here 

The date is there in small letters lol 19/12/11 today.


----------



## justheretosnoop (Jun 15, 2012)

Fair play T. Good to see you posting again and joining in the fun.

When you back training then?


----------



## The Trixsta (Sep 6, 2009)

Cheers Pal

Not looking to train now until the new year kicks in, fresh start and all that, I'm like a Yo Yo with my training, on off on off, up and down up and down lol not good I know. Need to take things more seriously if I want to see some decent solid gains.


----------



## justheretosnoop (Jun 15, 2012)

Amen to that mate, you seem to be heading in the right direction once you're on the ball, shame to let it slip all the time.


----------



## crazycal1 (Sep 21, 2005)

my man dans not entering due to a bereavement so i chatted trixsta up on FB..


----------



## justheretosnoop (Jun 15, 2012)

The more the merrier I say, will send out a few PM's if I get chance.


----------



## crazycal1 (Sep 21, 2005)

curry tonite chaps lol


----------



## The Trixsta (Sep 6, 2009)

TheCrazyCal said:


> my man dans not entering due to a bereavement so i chatted trixsta up on FB..


This is true, I was coerced into this, I saw the post but wasn't going to enter until the nudge from Cal lol 

Anyways, its all a bit of fun.


----------



## Roman Podzemny (Dec 12, 2010)

TheCrazyCal said:


> curry tonite chaps lol


on that pace the six pack of yours will be history....guys, all this is mad mans idea :help: (D?)


----------



## Neil R (Oct 29, 2006)

I'll sit this one out...as i have already documented weight gains of 9lb in 1 day! :lol:

Plus i ate 15 choc chip muffins today 

and I have 2 1.2k Chrimbo puds to kill!


----------



## justheretosnoop (Jun 15, 2012)

Only reason someone like you wouldn't join in Neil is because you know better competitors exist!!


----------



## The Trixsta (Sep 6, 2009)

Hahaha you know Dorsey


----------



## crazycal1 (Sep 21, 2005)

im just gonna tell you all the crAp i eat on top of my usual diet and show you how hard bulking is for me..

ive just been ill the pounds should be flying back on..rebounding lol.. nuh..


----------



## justheretosnoop (Jun 15, 2012)

Ah hem, think it's about time some of these ladies signed-up eh lads??


----------



## SX Dave (Jun 14, 2007)

missed meal 2 today but made up for it with a Harvester mixed grill and jacket spud 1100+cals BOOM lol


----------



## crazycal1 (Sep 21, 2005)

its 3.50 pm n i just had meal 2 lol, mind you i didnt arise till 12.15 

so bit early for another minced pie..


----------



## The Trixsta (Sep 6, 2009)

SX Dave said:


> missed meal 2 today but made up for it with a Harvester mixed grill and jacket spud 1100+cals BOOM lol


It's all about the harvester!!


----------



## Roman Podzemny (Dec 12, 2010)

Hi guys,

not sure how to send picuture via message so I just post it here.

If you look at it I got orange peace of paper on scale and in my hand on the picture.

On it stands FFF, but i dont think its clear enough so i put in in black on the picture too.

It was taken via my IPOD so the quality is s#ite.

Would be nice if you can let me know if that will do.

Just as defence I would like to add that i was back in the gym after 10 days so nothing special.

Roman P.

View attachment 2781


----------



## justheretosnoop (Jun 15, 2012)

Top man Roman, in good nick as always I see.

PM your weight over to Extreme of you haven't already just so he can keep track.

Think this needs closing off by tomorrow night really...


----------



## Roman Podzemny (Dec 12, 2010)

I know it was bit late, but I was out with man flu.

Posted the details to Extreme.

Cheers for that Dorsey, though not sure about the good nick, but appreciated.


----------



## justheretosnoop (Jun 15, 2012)

Ha, great banter...now where's your pic??


----------



## The Trixsta (Sep 6, 2009)

Yeah, wheres your pic 

Enough of the small talk


----------



## allbro75 (Mar 15, 2007)

If any of yous are looking for inspiration then check out a program called man v food, its on Dave most nights and the guy does some crazy eating challenges. And yes I've feck all else to do with my time until my knee heals.


----------



## Loz1466868022 (Oct 12, 2011)

excellent let the fun and games begin, had a beautiful beef and onion hot baguette with gravy dribbling down my chin followed by 2 eggs and a bowl of spicy noodles and that was meal number two


----------



## Ivona (Dec 14, 2011)

12 whole eggs a day for a month ...result = +10 lbs and xmas on its way ;P Beat it !!

Any ladies here ??


----------



## EXTREME (Aug 5, 2005)

I told you Miss O, you listen to me and we'll get the muscle on where you need it.

Now gentlemen, if you struggle with eating why not have 30g glucose or dextrose with 5g creatine mono in between meals twice a day? The simple carbs will spike your appetite and the creatine alone could put about 5lbs on alone, add that to 2 T-Bullets a day and 6000 calories a day and I'm looking for the winner to be up about 18lbs.

If this comp goes well we'll run them every 2 or 3 months, I'll put up the prizes so nobody can say Extreme Nutrition don't put back into MC. It's all good fun and adds to the spirit of the board.


----------



## Ivona (Dec 14, 2011)

Ace!! I want a lot Mr. B


----------



## eglwys (Aug 28, 2011)

View attachment 2782


Here's my entry lol


----------



## EXTREME (Aug 5, 2005)

Our entrants are all registered and shall remain nameless from me unless they announce on here they're in the race!

What I would like to say is if ANY of you want advice on how to add weight quickly, ask me! As I said, I've added 28lbs in 25 days before, mostly fat and water, but I do know how to throw mass on which if you are a hardgainer probably wont end up being all fat and water.

I wish I could take part but my medical issues wont allow it, but I can help all of you.


----------



## justheretosnoop (Jun 15, 2012)

Unfortunately for me it would/will all end up being fat/water but hey ho...

Did many more sign up over the last 24 hrs? Sent out a shed load of PM's - as you probably know!! Was worried i'd get banned for a minute!!

Just found this nice little surprise down in the communal kitchen at work:

View attachment 2785


Would it be rude to eat them all do you think??!


----------



## SX Dave (Jun 14, 2007)

how many people entered in total?

Had my first minced pie last night, many more to come!


----------



## SX Dave (Jun 14, 2007)

thats fair enough Fleg, im using it as an excuse to let go a little and hopefully gain a bit more. Im by no means eating sh*t but im having the odd treats that id normally shy away from the odd desert, a biscuit with a cuppa etc. I dont want to lose the faint ab definition i have but got to loosen the strict diet belt now and again lol


----------



## justheretosnoop (Jun 15, 2012)

That's exactly where I am. Not gonna all out bulk and eat loads of sh*t, just gonna relax a little and enjoy the festivities. I rarely drink these days so can probably afford a few extra mince pies here & there....hopefully anyway.

Already got ideas in mind to run my first bullet cycle this time next year, would be perfect surely so long as training can be maintained.


----------



## scotty T (Oct 8, 2011)

I am having trouble shifting the gut as it is, i have been trying hard, and trying to keep as much as pos of everything else at the same time.

It would undo everything so far achived,so i will bow out.

Good luck to all the entrants though  if there was more info the entrants we could have a wee book running aswell


----------



## SX Dave (Jun 14, 2007)

Out to make a few quid scotty lol.


----------



## Ben_Dover (Apr 12, 2012)

Same as fleg, I know it's all good fun but I've lost a stone and a half of fat in the last few months. I'll be doing cardio over Xmas to keep the love handles down from all the extra booze and crap I tend to pick at.

And from dorseys enthusiasm I don't think I stand a chance anyway


----------



## scotty T (Oct 8, 2011)

SX Dave said:


> Out to make a few quid scotty lol.


Lol Dave i am usually looking at all angles, Nah if there was something like that on this im sure there could be worthy charity that could benffit.


----------



## SX Dave (Jun 14, 2007)

I'm all for charity mate, getting my legs an crack waxed on Saturday for the hospice that helped my grandad before he passed.


----------



## scotty T (Oct 8, 2011)

OUCH! good for you mate  ye we do a charity auction at least once a year,it can put your own problems into perspective when you stop to hear the postion some poeple are in.


----------



## eglwys (Aug 28, 2011)

Well guys wish I can say I was that good, I've entered and by no means am I being good, Once a year hell yes, I am going through about 6 mince pies a day, Desert everynight after tea, which was Southren Fried Chicken last night lol and Pizza tonight, I don't tend to put weight on through food so don't think i'll win but i'm playing by the rules and pigging out with no regrets, Merry Christmas all

p.s Just off to work out protein content in a large pepproni and icecream with caramel chunks


----------



## justheretosnoop (Jun 15, 2012)

Hitting the big smoke tomorrow, taking the queer one & my 4 year old girl for a surprise trip to see the Lion King then ice skating at Hyde Park at night. Gonna make sure we get past the Haagen-Dazs cafe in Leicester Sq at some point though, best deserts ever with all the cals needed to boost my FFF chances!!!


----------



## yannyboy (Jun 20, 2009)

It's all gonna end in tears on new years day, lol

Good luck to the lot of you


----------



## justheretosnoop (Jun 15, 2012)

Just bought a box of 100 jonnies so fingers crossed I'll burn it all off anyway!!


----------



## Roman Podzemny (Dec 12, 2010)

Dorsey, that is the spirit


----------



## Ben_Dover (Apr 12, 2012)

30 minutes cardio Dorsey is the fat burning zone, I could use 10 jonnys and not burn anything


----------



## eglwys (Aug 28, 2011)

Dorsey said:


> Just bought a box of 100 jonnies so fingers crossed I'll burn it all off anyway!!


I've been married a long time mate so I got no chance


----------



## justheretosnoop (Jun 15, 2012)

Ha, I'd be lucky to get it up twice in a row! Bring on the Reload, even she's excited about me starting those!!


----------



## justheretosnoop (Jun 15, 2012)

As promised...mega!!!!


----------



## justheretosnoop (Jun 15, 2012)

That was a 22 quid chocolate fondue complete with 16 assorted mini scoops of ice cream, cookie and waffle pieces along with sliced banana & raspberries. Bangin!!


----------



## yannyboy (Jun 20, 2009)

If I was entering the competion, I would be having 3 of these shakes a day on top of my normal meals,

Whey isolate protein, 2 scoops, 215cals

Double Cream, 300ml, 1,400cals

Oats, 100g, 375cals

Total = 1,990cals

3 times a day = 5,970cals


----------



## Ben_Dover (Apr 12, 2012)

Wish I was involved now... Vindaloo and chips on order  stupid fiancé !!!


----------



## SX Dave (Jun 14, 2007)

Costcos chicken and bacon bake 800 odd cals and a beef hotdog last night all washed Down with a coke uuummm lol


----------



## justheretosnoop (Jun 15, 2012)

Ha, is this a way of us letting our hair down for Xmas you think or are we just using it as an excuse to show we all have our bad days?!


----------



## SX Dave (Jun 14, 2007)

I dunno but I like it lol. Every time I go Costco I crave a chicken and bacon bake but the cream and dough not to mention the fat and grease oozing out of it always makes me say no, but not last night was a major treat.

Getting my legs waxed today for charity so pizza cake and beer is on the cards and buffet food and more beer tonight. It really does down hill from here on in lol. Iv been moderately restrained till now.


----------



## justheretosnoop (Jun 15, 2012)

Good luck with that bud!!


----------



## crazycal1 (Sep 21, 2005)

ive put on 3lbs i think and am sick of the thought of simple sugars already..

its 12.13 and i`m ready for my first mmmmmm shake of the day.. i fcuking love them!


----------



## justheretosnoop (Jun 15, 2012)

What you banging in your shakes these days?


----------



## crazycal1 (Sep 21, 2005)

big splash of soya milk,small splash of hemp and then skimmed milk (morning shake has a yakult in it)

2 shots or pro powder,

small nana,

half a mug of oats but am increasing these slowly as training picks up(yet again)

errm a teaspoon of organic peanut butter..

i`ll increase size of nana at some piint too..

if i don thave oaty shakes i seriosuly crave them 

you made it on then dude lol..

seems i`m not seeing the missus till tonite so i might have a brief workout this aftynoon


----------



## justheretosnoop (Jun 15, 2012)

Sounds good. Don't suppose you work out the macros do you?

Yeah, managing to sneak on here and there so far but once it's time to kick back and watch some telly I'll probably have to start behaving 

Would love a WO today, just to burn off some sh1t if nothing else. Dying to try this Liquid Fury too!!


----------



## crazycal1 (Sep 21, 2005)

no lol i dont work out macros..

yeah i`ll be interested to see what you all think too, it gets me really in the mood to train, but i just dont get the pump thing, i get that anyway..


----------



## justheretosnoop (Jun 15, 2012)

Do you think working out your proper consumption etc would see you make better gains it you think you're well enough in tune with your body as it is?


----------



## Chrissy....... (Nov 25, 2013)

yeah Dorsey im chocking on a workout too, the dogs clipclopping around, the boys are spinning round the house on there little stunt scooters that didnt give much change of £350 quid, the missus has boiled the tatties and sprouts to **** before the stuffing etcs even in.Ive been in and out the garage patheticaly bicep curling the dumbell lying in there,the tables set right in front of the telly, its actually making me laugh now, i should have started a christmas whinge thread, ive also done a wee shift in taxi but streets are dead.Dont think it would be a good idea to have a beer, anyone getting pissed. lol


----------



## crazycal1 (Sep 21, 2005)

tbh not really matey no, i eat loads of protein and enuff carbs and fat to grow.

i`ll add carbs as my training gets going..

remember ive not had a great time of training the past few years and what ive done has maintained me well..

my appetite is the biggest problem but unless i can train hard enuff im not eating more to put on weight cos it `ll only go on as fat.

i think your training intensity drives calories not the other way round.

now, i`m not saying my diet couldnt be improved but dont think my macros are limiting me on a noticable level..


----------



## The Trixsta (Sep 6, 2009)

Christmas lunch, nothing fancy, just your basic cheap turkey, potatoes, yorkshires, pigs in blanket and gravy with some brown sauce. Would like to see other peoples


----------



## The Trixsta (Sep 6, 2009)

TheCrazyCal said:


> tbh not really matey no, i eat loads of protein and enuff carbs and fat to grow.
> 
> i`ll add carbs as my training gets going..
> 
> ...


I think by using something such as myfitnesspal will do nothing but favour reaching goals. You will then know exactly what your intake for each souce is and then you can modify as required to switch things up and see different results. Just my opinion on the matter, when I'm in full swing training mode I always count macro's. This is how I know to keep myself on track and adjust things as and when needed.


----------



## crazycal1 (Sep 21, 2005)

if i wasnt so lazy i do a count up and let you all rip it apart, thing is i thinnk my macros are good enuff for what i need.

i dotn think macros are as important in the way you say..

if i was stepping foot on stage i would be.


----------



## crazycal1 (Sep 21, 2005)

i kinda know what my limiting factors are at the mo, and theyre lifestyle changes that need to be addressed..


----------



## justheretosnoop (Jun 15, 2012)

I'd say given your history you're in tip-top form so you must be doing something right. If you were to quickly tot up your intake I bet it wouldn't be far wrong anyway, because you've got a good feel for what you need etc.

Well, dinner's been and gone. Gotta say, if being under the thumb means I get that cooked for me just once a year I'm in!!

Is it possible to undo 5 months of hard graft all in one shift though? Cuz it bloody well feels like it, not an ab in sight!!


----------



## The Trixsta (Sep 6, 2009)

I totally agree, what you are doing Cal is clearly working there is absolutely no doubt about that, perhaps if you ever have any difficulties putting on weight or whatever then try it, each to their own tho and all that. There is not a lot of advice people can give you on here because you know most things body building related already but it works for people and some people simply dont need to do things because they have got things nailed to a T.


----------



## crazycal1 (Sep 21, 2005)

dont get me wrong dudes ive by no means got it all nailed i simply dont think my macros are that far out or that important if im truthful, important being relative.. appetite is the limiting factor along with my frail body..

i need to find ways of increasing intensity whilst still using poundage progression, but keeping weights lighter..

thing is its not heavy weights perse that fcuks my body up, theres just things i try and stay away from, and sometimes i just get caught out and end up injurred..

but appetite is the biggie, thats not correct and it was dougs 30g of glucose post midway between meals that got me thinking..

i get hungy but i delay eating cos i dont know why, and thats what i need to get a handle on.. i`ll have a *** or a cup of tea and out off eating or i`ll have a shale ready and i`ll remember to feed the dogs n have a pee before i get round to eating it..

i dotn like seeing dirty plates sitting around (i rinse em and leave on the side ready to wash)but if theyre left dirty i realised it makes me quite angry feeling.. bit of an anorexia type thing that i beleive.. fcuk that sht lol just realisig it has made me make more of an effort..

told ya i force it 24x7 365 days a year..

on a more amusing note...

View attachment 2791


ive got mrs Cal trained up right..

( i had to pay her to let me take that shot lol)


----------



## justheretosnoop (Jun 15, 2012)

Oh we've got another week yet mate!

Time to savage the carcass...


----------



## yannyboy (Jun 20, 2009)

My missus hates it when I go through the carcass too trying to get every last bit of meat from it, lol


----------



## justheretosnoop (Jun 15, 2012)

Gotta be done though eh mate, can't be can't be chucking all that protein away.


----------



## SX Dave (Jun 14, 2007)

Thought I'd hop on the scales last night a I'm quiet a few pounds heavier lol it's all gone on so easy but now feeling like a real fat f*ck!

Think I might weigh in today as iv had enough being off diet and feel like I'm just softening up far to much.

Gutting to see my quads lose the bit if definition I was holding on too and abs pfft! Where have they gone I'm sure they are in there somewhere lol


----------



## justheretosnoop (Jun 15, 2012)

Weighed in this morning before training, only gained a lb!! Been eating like Barry the Barbarian too!

Saying that, it's good to know I've kicked back, ate some s**t and haven't damaged my progress too much. It's not gonna stop me enjoying the next few days though!!


----------



## yannyboy (Jun 20, 2009)

If you are looking to win the contest, then training or any sort of exercise will be a hinderance.


----------



## roadrunner11466868009 (Mar 28, 2011)

Dorsey said:


> Weighed in this morning before training, only gained a lb!! Been eating like Barry the Barbarian too!
> 
> Saying that, it's good to know I've kicked back, ate some s**t and haven't damaged my progress too much. It's not gonna stop me enjoying the next few days though!!


You lucky fecker. I should have entered, Ive only had a bottle of Glava, 1 sweet & sour take away, a couple of mince pies and i'm up 7lb.


----------



## crazycal1 (Sep 21, 2005)

lol think im up about 3-4lbs, i swear i could take a pic and look a stone fatter tho, but it`ll be a cold day in hell when i put up a pic of my fully distended tum lol..


----------



## SX Dave (Jun 14, 2007)

I know What you mean Fleg, I was at a good bodyfat where I was gaining well training heavy injury free and woth the aim that come summer i could cut down to show abs fairly easy.

Never it a couple of weeks I'll be back there sharpening up my diet ad a bit of cardio will do the trick.


----------



## justheretosnoop (Jun 15, 2012)

To be honest, I'm not looking to win anything really. I've spent the last 5 months being strict as hell so as to drop bf, this thread was nothing more than a chance to enjoy the festivities and to bring a few others along with me!


----------



## SX Dave (Jun 14, 2007)

I'm with ya Dorsey, if it were not for this thread I'd have been strict bar Xmas and boxing day dinners. It just made me think sod it for a couple of weeks so thanks lol


----------



## The Trixsta (Sep 6, 2009)

I'm afraid I have some sad news for you all, I have decided to pull out of the comp as I haven't really indulged much and I have also decided to shed some bodyfat as 25% is way too much at 16st 13lbs. Now is the time for me to drop some body fat before hitting the gym in two weeks. Gone is the old me, in is the new me, ripped to shreds (I wish) We shall see. Anything is possible with hard work and time 

<< Check out my number of posts 777 - Pretty cool eh haha, might stay quiet for a while LOL


----------



## justheretosnoop (Jun 15, 2012)

Agree Dave.

Trix, good riddens. One down..


----------



## Ben_Dover (Apr 12, 2012)

Good riddance 

:spellingpolice:


----------



## justheretosnoop (Jun 15, 2012)

Ha, I did wonder!


----------



## allbro75 (Mar 15, 2007)

Trixsta, you have to make your mind up between cutting and bulking at some point lol I'm sure you changed between the 2 quite a few times last year.


----------



## The Trixsta (Sep 6, 2009)

Ah you see you haven't been reading along properly then have you my dear friend, my aim now is to make lean steady gains but in order to do that I need to first loose some bodyfat, how can I expect to make lean steady gains whilst sitting at 25% bodyfat and dorsey, at least I had the balls to enter  No matter wether I went the full length, I still uploaded a picture yet you shy away from the cam


----------



## allbro75 (Mar 15, 2007)

Just messing mate, always thought you were better off cutting back on bf before going for gains. TBH you look like you have a decent physique already under the fat.

Bulking and cutting is old news anyway, slow and steady all the way for me.


----------



## The Trixsta (Sep 6, 2009)

Allenb said:


> Just messing mate, always thought you were better off cutting back on bf before going for gains. TBH you look like you have a decent physique already under the fat.
> 
> Bulking and cutting is old news anyway, slow and steady all the way for me.


Yeah I'm still there somewhere hidden away under all the fat, I'm quite surprised at how much s**t I have eaten these last few months and not trained and still maintained some sort of physique. Just need to get the fat away now and start the journey of lean and steady, like yourself. Really looking forward to it.


----------



## justheretosnoop (Jun 15, 2012)

I did enter 

As for your aim, I see no reason why you can't make lean gains whilst dropping b/f so long as diet is correct. In 5 months I've gone from 22-25% down to about 15% while at the same time adding muscle.


----------



## yannyboy (Jun 20, 2009)

Think Dorian Yates had a different approach to slow steady gains not putting on too much excess weight, lol

Off season

View attachment 2796


Contest

View attachment 2797


----------



## The Trixsta (Sep 6, 2009)

Dorsey said:


> I did enter
> 
> As for your aim, I see no reason why you can't make lean gains whilst dropping b/f so long as diet is correct. In 5 months I've gone from 22-25% down to about 15% while at the same time adding muscle.


Can we see some pictures


----------



## justheretosnoop (Jun 15, 2012)

Course, if you're still here in 6 months time...


----------



## eglwys (Aug 28, 2011)

When have the results got to be Dorsey as I am starting back up in the gym next week so think i'll post mine up on news years day is that the plan?


----------



## EXTREME (Aug 5, 2005)

I'm going to judge the results on the 3rd of January.

Trixsta, you don't need to diet, you need to clean it up, stay off the booze and just keep training along with doing cardio, your muscles will grow and fat will slowly go. I know it works because it's exactly what I did.

For many of you, especially those with high metabolisms, you're biggest gain will be water which will fall away in the following weeks but for the hardgainers among you this is what you need to do to grow! You need excess calories that your body can burn for energy so it stops breaking down muscle or using up amino acids from your food/shakes as energy, why do you think you aren't growing?

For the rest of you, do this to the max then on 4th January do a 1 month cut and see what happens. Why not take a crash course in discovering how your own body responds?

I'd even put up prizes for the cutting comp too.


----------



## SX Dave (Jun 14, 2007)

I think I'm going to put my results in today as my Xmas weight is already coming off so before I loose any more ill send my final weight over.


----------



## justheretosnoop (Jun 15, 2012)

I've already started being pretty good again although the odd chocolate is still being consumed on an evening. Got a couple of family gatherings over the weekend too so will weigh in after legs on Mon or Tues.


----------



## Loz1466868022 (Oct 12, 2011)

blimey ive not been good at all been drinking shakes like there going out of fashion and been training every alt day and eating as much as possible still going for it might lay off the nuts but still got a few bags to go and will weigh in after new years day must admit quality street rock


----------



## eglwys (Aug 28, 2011)

I think I might be the only one in the competition that has actually lost weight, I lose my hunger when not training and despite eating pretty much nothing but crap for the last 2 week's I regular eating 4-5 times a day has gone out the window so I won't be surprised if I am 3-4lbs down. Bring on the gym next week


----------



## SX Dave (Jun 14, 2007)

I should have weighed in sooner I was 3lb heavier than my final weight that I submitted dam it.

But the bloated lathargic me couldn't take it anymore lol back on a strict diet now and once tonight's beer vodka and kebab is out the way it will be all good for 2012.


----------



## Roman Podzemny (Dec 12, 2010)

Hey hey,

well it looks like I have lost some pounds over the last few days.

Not as much alcohol, it was more about the "heaving good time"

I have done loads of golfing and some pheasant shooting. Love the country lifestyle.

My diet went out of the window, but had amazing times.

Will be back in gym soon tho.

Yo, if I wont be on here wish you all great celebrations of upcoming new years eve, have good one guys.


----------



## Loz1466868022 (Oct 12, 2011)

sounds rather regal roman but sounds like a great time, happy new year to you and yours and all the ladies and gents at MC, been training throughout its eases the guilt slightly but no cardio =-) bullets going well no sides whatsoever(apart from very light and very occaisional slight ache in shin but very slight and infrequent) so cant really call this a side as could be an old running injury and into week three so may go six weeks =-)


----------



## crazycal1 (Sep 21, 2005)

Extreme said:


> I'm going to judge the results on the 3rd of January.
> 
> Trixsta, you don't need to diet, you need to clean it up, stay off the booze and just keep training along with doing cardio, your muscles will grow and fat will slowly go. I know it works because it's exactly what I did.
> 
> ...


well tbh doug in the past ive been on a horrendous amount of excess cals and imo stress cortisol ripped all the cals off, hence 10+lbs of fat gains in 6 weeks first time i tried trt.

ie the cals i was on before trt held me at 11"4 and 4mg of subL test a day corrected my weight to 12"4 ish..

i`d have trimmed my calories if i`d realised what was happening.

of course excess cals are needed to grow, but for some its just not that simple..

you paul and shane have said food is the answer to growth, i just cant get it work for me..

tbh when ii do manage to get some gaining momentum going on an excess of cals i put on far more fat than muscle, and i only bulk when training intensity is high enuff.(which i cycle)

help me get my head round it dude


----------



## The Trixsta (Sep 6, 2009)

I'm all over the cut comp, what with all my excess bodyfat think I would be a top competitor for this one


----------



## Ben_Dover (Apr 12, 2012)

I'm with you trix, I WILL lose a stone in the next 6 weeks... At the same time lifting as heavy as I can!

13,11 jan 1st. Middle of fen I will be below 13stone!


----------



## Brockyboy (Oct 17, 2010)

I never seem to put weight on over xmas...probs lose more coz of my super fast metabolism!


----------



## justheretosnoop (Jun 15, 2012)

Oh poor you eh Brock?!


----------



## eglwys (Aug 28, 2011)

View attachment 2805


Here is my final weigh in Ladies & Gents.


----------



## justheretosnoop (Jun 15, 2012)

Had a bit of a sh1tty afternoon, skipped a meal and stuffed my face with far too much pudding. Gonna indulge in one final mince pie now before calling an end to the season.


----------



## Loz1466868022 (Oct 12, 2011)

View attachment 2815


View attachment 2816


there you go doug i cant seem to load them up via private message dont seem to let me but hey ho this is what i got anyways. also doin a little dance for you boys


----------



## Loz1466868022 (Oct 12, 2011)

View attachment 2817


nice marks on my back too


----------



## justheretosnoop (Jun 15, 2012)

lozza said:


> View attachment 2815
> 
> 
> View attachment 2816
> ...


Nice socks!!


----------



## Loz1466868022 (Oct 12, 2011)

thanks Dorse thought id wear a nice pair for the shoot =-)


----------



## justheretosnoop (Jun 15, 2012)

Well that's me all done, weight PM'd over to Doug. Doubt I'll be anywhere near the top, didn't add too much at all considering all the sh1te I threw down my neck!

Looking forward to beasting myself senseless for a few weeks now to get me back to where I was pre-festivities.


----------



## BigAndy (Dec 30, 2011)

Damn - I joined too late for this competition. I think I would have been good at it too


----------



## justheretosnoop (Jun 15, 2012)

Don't worry mate, 50 quick weeks of madness and we'll be back at it again!


----------



## BigAndy (Dec 30, 2011)

Just 50? You make it all sound so close mate.


----------



## SX Dave (Jun 14, 2007)

Does this close today?

And the winner is.....*drum roll*

Lol looking forward to seeing the results. Well done everyone thats taken part.


----------



## justheretosnoop (Jun 15, 2012)

I bet there's only a handful of us who actually took part in the end so if you've manage to add more than a few lbs the chances are you'll win!!!


----------



## SX Dave (Jun 14, 2007)

Iv put in a few Lb's but I didnt weigh myself much and weight started to come off so didn't get my heaviest weight unfortunately. Even my relapse and all you can eat restaurant while away at new years didn't really add any weight lol.

But looking forward to stripping this fat off now! Back in the gym tonight going to try get a bit leaner than I was before this hopefully. Iv got a few new years goals iv set myself now.


----------



## ShaunMc (Apr 28, 2008)

wish i had known about this as i have become a right fat fcker over christmas .......


----------



## Loz1466868022 (Oct 12, 2011)

ive put on a few lbs but nothing major looking forward to see the winners as said there was only five of us so could be in with a shout of some lean r


----------



## justheretosnoop (Jun 15, 2012)

If there were only a few of us Doug I don't think anyone would blame you for reducing the alive of the prizes just slightly. They were quite generous anyway.


----------



## Cathy the Chef (Jan 30, 2011)

wish i'd entered now lol after the last 2 wks think i'd have won hands down! When does the cutting comp start?


----------



## Loz1466868022 (Oct 12, 2011)

Good luck to you too roman wheres doug the suspense is killing me, cutting would be fun too would give me the drive to try to lose some bf


----------



## SX Dave (Jun 14, 2007)

Any news on this?

On a side note, my Xmas weight is dropping off well. My metabolism is flying! Lowered carb added some cardio and it's pretty much gonna be off as quick as it went on hopefully with a lb of muscle lol


----------



## crazycal1 (Sep 21, 2005)

i hear that brocky ive put on 3 lbs i think and thats coming back from being ill lol..


----------



## EXTREME (Aug 5, 2005)

I'm sorry to disappoint gentlemen, I've got staff off at work and have been out doing deliveries at night so not had time to check everyones progress.

I will get it done this weekend for sure and post the results and the associated goodies!


----------



## justheretosnoop (Jun 15, 2012)

Sack 'em Doug!!


----------



## roadrunner11466868009 (Mar 28, 2011)

Giz a job I can do that.


----------



## Loz1466868022 (Oct 12, 2011)

tempting fate here, wheres my wooden spoon?


----------



## SX Dave (Jun 14, 2007)

Any joy on the placings? just interested to compare now.

this has worked really well for me, back to pre xmas condition id say and still a few pound heavier :wink:


----------



## SX Dave (Jun 14, 2007)

It could be an option but I really dislike the extra bodyfat, maybe once a year I'll do it this way. But was going well on steady gains before Xmas and think I can still up my pre Xmas diet cals a touch so think I'm going to continue as I was as mentally I find it better for me.


----------



## Loz1466868022 (Oct 12, 2011)

I thought it was one of you guys ive heard nothing, i reckon dorsey and roman are up there on the podium


----------



## eglwys (Aug 28, 2011)

lozza said:


> I thought it was one of you guys ive heard nothing, i reckon dorsey and roman are up there on the podium


Well it weren't me I lost 1lb lol. Might write my own diet book, Have nearly 3 week's of doing nothing eat nothing but Turkey, Pickle, Cheesecake & Quality Street's and you to could lose 1lb


----------



## justheretosnoop (Jun 15, 2012)

I was up 4lbs I think from 13.2 to 13.6 Where were you Roman?


----------



## Loz1466868022 (Oct 12, 2011)

i was 198.2 lbs to start and ended at 207lbs on the 3rd was on bullets kre alk and shed loads of b&r loaded with brown rice didnt really touch alcohol which is unheard of for me and was lifting all the way through crimbo, squats come on a real treat though but think i might have pushed a little to hard to quickly but i am stupid that way to competetive for my own good=-) should stop reading your journals and take it slower lol


----------



## SX Dave (Jun 14, 2007)

I managed 9lb gain most the scales tipped was 11lb gain I think but weigh in weight was 9lb. The 11lb was after 3 solid days of binge eating and was pure food weight I think as it soon cleared lol.


----------



## Loz1466868022 (Oct 12, 2011)

ooooohhh this is looking good, how did dave do? 9lbs think you might be the winnner dave


----------



## justheretosnoop (Jun 15, 2012)

Well it's based on % gain from your starting weight so?


----------



## Loz1466868022 (Oct 12, 2011)

sooooo 1, starting weight divided by 100 = and then weight gained divided by answer to 1 = percentage, mines 4.4 %


----------



## SX Dave (Jun 14, 2007)

I was 176lb ended at 185lb


----------



## Loz1466868022 (Oct 12, 2011)

yours is 5.1% based on the above calculation dave well done, have we missed anyone else?


----------



## crazycal1 (Sep 21, 2005)

i can make my gut stick out like i`m 5 moonths preggers lol and about 20lbs heavier, but i actually gained 3-4lbs i think lol


----------



## Loz1466868022 (Oct 12, 2011)

sooooo sounds like dave first could be me second and either cal or dorsey 3rd that is if ive missed anyone


----------



## justheretosnoop (Jun 15, 2012)

Missed anyone??? Only sounds like it was us who even took part!

Defo looks like Dave but as I said before, I don't think we can seriously expect Extreme to stump up the prizes like he said he would. Perhaps a pot of burners for the winner and I'm sure we'll all be happy.

Bring on next year is all I can say!!


----------



## SX Dave (Jun 14, 2007)

Hopefully Doug can post full results when he gets a chance just to confirm.

Wonder how many people started but didn't finish too?


----------



## Loz1466868022 (Oct 12, 2011)

lol always up for a challenge me,still would be nice to know positions im sure doug will post at some point


----------



## SX Dave (Jun 14, 2007)

So did i win? Can i have the title of MC FFF Award WINNER 2011? was thinking of changing my sig and could be a fitting addition lol


----------



## Loz1466868022 (Oct 12, 2011)

lol i think you did mate, its all gone quiet on the prizes and podium front????? i think its safe to say you are the winner as no ones contested it bud, ive done my best to make second methink but i cant make it offical=-)


----------



## crazycal1 (Sep 21, 2005)

> So, let the games begin......
> 
> Oh and there will obviously be a wooden spoon (or tub of mass gainer!) handed down to the person with the least gain or heaven forbid anybody that should actually DROP bf during the period!!


i`m gutted i didnt put up an after pic and go on a diet...

allways read the rules lol


----------

